# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Best shampoo and conditioner for MPB?

## Dispare

I'm looking to buy a shampoo and conditioner for regular use and I was hoping I could get some recommendations.

I used Nizoral regularly for 6 months and I think I over did, as my hair became very brittle and has taken a fried/straw quality. So I'm looking to take a break and give my hair some breathing space.

I'm looking for a sulphate free shampoo and conditioner for relatively dry hair.

Thank you in advance for your help.

----------


## BaldingEagle

> I'm looking to buy a shampoo and conditioner for regular use and I was hoping I could get some recommendations.
> 
> I used Nizoral regularly for 6 months and I think I over did, as my hair became very brittle and has taken a fried/straw quality. So I'm looking to take a break and give my hair some breathing space.
> 
> I'm looking for a sulphate free shampoo and conditioner for relatively dry hair.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.


 I would recommend an argon oil based shampoo and conditioner. I was in the same boat with Nizoral and it helped me tremendously. Plenty of brands work, just make sure they have argon oil. Aloe vera and emu oil would be a bonus.

----------


## Dispare

> I would recommend an argon oil based shampoo and conditioner. I was in the same boat with Nizoral and it helped me tremendously. Plenty of brands work, just make sure they have argon oil. Aloe vera and emu oil would be a bonus.


 Thanks.

Any brands in particular you would recommend?

----------


## TooMuchHairWontKillYou

Bioxine shampoo is great!

----------


## Balding Bad

A buddy of mine recommended that I start using *Regenepure* DR, which he has been using for years and has DHT blocking ingredients. 

I'm planning on ordering it later today, so I haven't actually used it yet, but the reviews I've read seem very promising.

----------


## jamesst11

You will see people ranting and raving about regenepure DR all over these forums.  I have never used it, maybe I should try?  I use "the big 3" shampoo (don't know why it's called that).. but it works for me.

----------


## Nerve

I sometimes wonder if the ket shampoos are worth it though.

Someone once commented on this website that it was `like fighting a tiger with a stick`
Its a very expensive stick.

Are these shampoos effective enough to be worth paying the price-tag everytime when the results are effectively no result?

----------


## BaldingEagle

> I sometimes wonder if the ket shampoos are worth it though.
> 
> Someone once commented on this website that it was `like fighting a tiger with a stick`
> Its a very expensive stick.
> 
> Are these shampoos effective enough to be worth paying the price-tag everytime when the results are effectively no result?


 For hairloss they aren't going to do much alone, but with a solid treatment like fin, dut, or min they certainly can help keep your scalp clean and in better condition for growth.

----------


## aim4hair

I like the big 3 shampoo more than regenepure dr as it leaves my hair looking thicker.... I also use regenepure NT on the days that I don't use keto shampoo

----------


## Blushark

I use this:

Pura d'or Premium Organic Argan Oil Anti-Hair Loss Shampoo (Gold Label), 16 Fluid Ounce https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FH692PQ..._Z9uWwb9PFAFJQ

Expensive though.

----------


## bmoreno515

Hey guys did regenpure dr or the big 3 shampoo make you guys shed? Thank you

----------


## Dan 9000

Need more conditioner recommendations. I got some stuff with seaweed in it or something idk,

----------


## JayJayJonson

> Need more conditioner recommendations. I got some stuff with seaweed in it or something idk,


 I made a small research watching through some blogs and youtube channel. Found here a nice advice. 
Personally, I would go for any baby shampoo and conditioner. It's should be hypoallergenic and sulfate-free, just as you want.

----------


## kendraallen

> I would recommend an argon oil based shampoo and conditioner. I was in the same boat with Nizoral and it helped me tremendously. Plenty of brands work, just make sure they have argon oil. Aloe vera and emu oil would be a bonus.


 nice sharing!!

----------


## kendraallen

i recommend you to try Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex Thickening Shampoo also check out the list of some best-shampoo-and-conditioner in 2018 hope you will like it

----------


## CWinston

> nice sharing!!


 


> i recommend you to try Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex Thickening Shampoo also check out the list of some best-shampoo-and-conditioner in 2018 hope you will like it


 Both mentioned above are good. My 2 cents - Nioxin

----------


## Iken

I am thinking about trying a shampoo to see if it helps stop the hair loss. I have always had fine, thin hair, but about 3 months ago I started losing a noticeable amount of hair.  I have five brothers who are all bald, so I am worried that if I don't do something now, I may go bald too.  I don't want to waste my time and money if hair loss shampoo isn't going to help, so can someone tell me which hair loss shampoo, if any, actually works?

----------


## karthik6262

https://detoxie.in/products/hard-wat...growth-shampoo
Hard Water & Anti Pollution Keratin Shampoo for city life. Enriched with Redensyl, Apple Cider, Onion Peel Oil and Moroccan Argan Oil. Best for dry, dull and frizzy hair - it restores hair strength, prevents hair fall, thinning and brings back hair shine. Best for city use where hard water problems exist.

----------

